# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Что надо делать в постели с мужчиной?

## Irina

*Получить отличную оценку в постели стремятся даже те, кто в школе не мечтал ни о чем выше тройки. За какие заслуги и качества мужчины ставят нам высший балл и даруют титул «лучших любовниц»?*

Может, зря мы стараемся, гремим вагинальными шариками, разрабатывая интимные мышцы, почитываем Камасутру в целях расширения своего эротического кругозора? Большинство сексуальный пособий исходят почему-то от обратного: чего нельзя делать в постели, какие ошибки в постели и т.д. Мы же пойдем не от противного, а приятного: чего именно надо делать в постели, причем с учетом интересов мужчины.

*Итак, всем желающим получить сертификат Лучшей Любовницы (далее - ЛЛ) следует уяснить шесть золотых правил.*

*Правило № 1. Заниматься сексом с энтузиазмом*

Как выяснилось, нашим мальчикам не очень-то и важна природа этого энтузиазма. Девушка может активно работать бедрами вовсе не из-за того, что сгорает от страсти, а сугубо в фитнес-целях (пропустила тренировку в спортзале и теперь работает над проблемной зоной). Да на здоровье! Кавалер великодушно закроет на это глаза. Главное, чтобы барышня не лежала с буддийским спокойствием, устремив отрешенный взгляд в потолок.

Хотите стать лучшей любовницей для своего мужчины? Легко!

Если с симулянтками, одаривающими их «поддельными» оргазмами, мужчины научились еще как-то мириться, то халтурщиц, которые ленятся лишний раз постонать и закатить глаза, дисквалифицируют сразу. Конкретно в этом случае мужская аудитория и сама рада обманываться. А типичная ЛЛ рада подыграть. Секс, как ни крути, игра командная, и заниматься им без нашего участия парням скучно. В конце концов, есть такое понятие, как «вера в предложенные обстоятельства». ЛЛ прекрасно понимает: если она начнет изображать буйство темперамента, то, глядишь, так заиграется, что либидо проснется и взаправду.

_Голос разума:_ «Самая возбуждающая вещь на свете – это блеск в глазах, азарт, с которым женщина отдается мужчине. Только параноик будет задумываться, притворяется ли она, или на самом деле такая страстная натура». Олег, 28 лет
*
Правило № 2. Быть готовой к экспериментам*

Ну куда ж без них! Послушать мужчин, так спальня – это почти что научная лаборатория, где еженощно вершатся великие открытия. Кавалеры все, как один, убеждены что могут отчебучить нечто «эдакое», о чем мы потом будем взахлеб рассказывать подружкам и выделять отдельной главой в мемуарах. Цитируя одного велеречивого респондента, «дать женщине почувствовать себя женщиной».

Вероятно, подсознательно мужчин гложет, что они уже не стали Первыми, поскольку цветок невинности был сорван каким-то другим проходимцем. А оставить после себя след, запомниться, внести, так сказать, свою лепту ох как хочется. Не стоит также забывать, что в каждом из наших мальчиков дремлет Кулибин. Вы думаете, он своими новаторскими затеями пытается вызвать ваш оргазм и продлить свой? Не факт.

Большинство экспериментов затевается исключительно ради эксперимента: юноше просто интересно посмотреть и попробовать, как все это будет. От женщины в такой момент всего-то и требуется – принимать посильное участие и не делать брезгливых лиц.

Как бы поступила, по мнению мужской общественности, ЛЛ? Во-первых, прежде чем начать причитать «Да ты, милок, совсем сбрендил», она найдет в себе мужество дать любовнику возможность утолить свой новаторский голод. То есть элементарно попробует предложенную затею, имея в виду, что это действительно может быть «нечто». А во-вторых, поощрит затейника фразой про то, что ему первому пришло в голову целовать ее в подмышку и охаживать мухобойкой по попе.
_
Голос разума:_ «Девушка, которая призналась, что испытала со мной свой первый вагинальный оргазм, навсегда останется для меня лучшей! Причем случилось это, когда мы шутки ради решили заняться сексом «вслепую» и завязали ей глаза шарфиком». Виталий, 24 года

*Правило № 3. Говорить «да»*

Разумеется, всем было бы гораздо проще, если бы на пороге спальни партнеры обменивались чем-то вроде секс-инструкций. Мол, вот тебе, дорогой, карта расположения моих эрогенных зон, как ознакомишься – велкам. По крайней мере, мужская общественность с энтузиазмом поддержала эту идею. Им, видите ли, до чертиков надоело тыкаться, словно слепым котятам, прислушиваться к нашему монотонному «М-м-м» и пытаться понять, то ли мы это от восторга, то ли от боли.

Среднестатистическая девушка думает: пускай все идет как идет, а когда-нибудь потом она сообщит юноше, что клитор вообще-то находится десятью сантиметрами ниже, если к тому времени он сам не догадается. ЛЛ не стесняется вести просветительскую работу не только до и после секса, но и в процессе. На этот случай у нее есть хитрость: любую корректирующую фразу она начинает со слова «да» («Да, любимый, нежнее», «Да, мой хороший, южнее»). Первая часть обращения свидетельствует о том, что товарищу не стоит отчаиваться, ибо в принципе все идет неплохо, а вторая направляет его усилия в нужное русло.

_Голос разума:_ «Женщина, которая знает свое тело и готова поделиться этим знанием, – настоящий подарок. Мужчины вообще существа ленивые и любят, когда им указывают кратчайший путь к цели». Алексей, 36 лет

*Правило № 4. Уметь говорить «нет»*

В то, что жертвенность – вторая женская натура, поверили не только мы, но и наши мужчины. А уверовав, испугались: как часто девушки делают что-то через силу? Вдруг, осчастливив его сеансом орального секса, партнерша еще месяц будет жаловаться психоаналитику, что не может даже смотреть на бананы? Может, тогда ну его, этот оральный секс?

Я, признаться, тоже была слегка удивлена, но мужской коллективный разум настаивал: ЛЛ должна уметь говорить «нет». Не часто, конечно, но в тех случаях, когда с ней действительно начинают творить всякую непотребщину, имеет право и даже обязана сопротивляться. Тезису о ее всегдашней готовности это, как мне пояснили, ни в коей мере не вредит. Можно быть готовой к сексу, но не готовой к отдельным его проявлениям. Никто не требует от нас быть всеядными. В конце концов, отклонив предложенный мужчиной сценарий, всегда можно предложить ему свой, не менее интригующий.

*Голос разума:* «Хуже нет, когда девушка вроде бы не против, к примеру, анального секса, а наутро смотрит с укоризной, чуть ли не рыдает, что с трудом может сидеть. Чувствуешь себя практически маньяком-насильником. Зачем было терпеть-то? Неужели нельзя было остановить меня раньше?!» Илья, 25 лет

*Правило № 5. Показывать себя всю*

Главная эрогенная зона любого мужчины – это не то, что вы могли подумать, а глаза. А если копнуть глубже - гипоталамус, который бесперебойно генерирует в головах парней разные фривольные картинки (отсюда и мысли о сексе каждые три минуты). Нам этого не понять, потому как аналогичная область женского мозга имеет более скромные размеры. Так что следует поверить доктору Луэн Брайзендайн на слово и принять как факт: мужчины – стопроцентные визуалы. Именно поэтому они так любят поглазеть на порно, наведаться в стриптиз-клуб и терпеть не могут копошения под одеялом в кромешной темноте.

Впрочем, если вас зовут не Анджелина Джоли, наверняка, у вас найдется масса аргументов «против». Лишние кило, всякие там вредительские волоски и прыщики, обнаружив которые мужчина может лишиться эрекции. Только вот нет, едва ли Ромео дрогнет. Если вы думаете, что кавалер разглядывает вас по-гурмански придирчиво, оценивает совершенство форм и изящество линий, то не думайте так больше.

У мужчин другой пунктик: их волнует, образно выражаясь, физика момента. Собственно, поэтому в самый ответственный момент юношей так и тянет скосить взгляд туда, где происходит все самое интересное. Да-да, именно туда. И если вы не дадите ему возможности подглядеть за собой, не сомневайтесь: парень закроет глаза и будет представлять себе Анджелину Джоли или какую-нибудь вымышленную ЛЛ, причем в самых смелых ракурсах и в режиме «макросъемки».

_Голос разума:_ «Я понимаю, что нет такой девушки, которая была бы довольна своей фигурой. Но какой смысл комплексовать по поводу части тела, которая у всех вас одинаково совершенна?!» Вадим, 32 года.

*Правило № 6. Иногда заниматься не любовью, а сексом*

Значение мужской лени сложно переоценить. Нет, в большинстве своем они ответственные и серьезные парни, которые понимают, что женщинам нужно: ароматические свечи, шелковое белье, 20 минут куннилингуса и умелая стимуляция точки G. Но иногда им хочется уйти от ответственности. То есть заниматься не любовью, а именно сексом. Примитивным таким зоологическим сексом.

ЛЛ в курсе мужских эгоистичных потребностей и время от времени позволяет использовать себя как секс-тренажер. Более того, ЛЛ оценит спонтанность порыва и не станет канючить, что лифт не самое подходящее место, и вообще, ей сначала нужно принять ванну. Если верить мужчинам, то в такие моменты их удовлетворение от самого секса зашкаливает за счет ощущения своей маскулинности: «Я мужик! Я волосат, груб, быстро подошел и быстро же взял». Нам же остается поблагодарить кавалеров за цивилизованность подхода: поговаривают, что несколькими веками ранее акту совокупления предшествовал удар дубиной по голове.

_Голос разума:_ «Так иной раз хочется почувствовать себя первобытным человеком. И хорошо, когда женщина способна дать волю инстинктам». Артем, 29 лет.

----------


## Sanych

Дельные советы. Всем исполнять !!

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, может ещё чего допишешь, а то я ведь не эксперт и не мужчина)))

----------


## Carlen

Одна моя знакомая (счастлива по ее словам в браке) однажды выдала такой совет, женщина всегда должна быть готова. Потому что никогда не знаешь когда ему захочется, а терпеть мужику вредно.

----------


## Sanych

В общем да  Дельный совет. Может потому и счастлива в браке, что всегда готова)

----------


## Carlen

Так будем всегда все готовы! Мужчины и женщины.

----------

